# Backflushing a Classic



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

I've been backflushing my classic every now and again, maybe not as often as i should so last night i had a good session on the machine cleaning etc...

I started to do this as I am struggling to tell too much of a difference between different coffees and am starting to wonder if my machine is dirty and needs is tarnishing all shots with a taste...

Anyway, i gave the machine a backflush and as usual got the dark oily solution, then rinsed until clear. All good? Just thought id try another backflush to check all was good. Still got dark oily solution out... rinsed till clear.... sorted.... try again, same again.

So where is all this coming from? Shower screen and group head have been cleaned so its not coming from them.

Is this normal? Is there a better way of cleaning the machine to get a good starting point?

Cheers all









MMM


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you using the correct backflushing powder like urnex cafiza?

If i was you id take off the shower screen and gain access to the 2 allen bolts, remove those and take off the dispersion plate and manually clean that. It could be harboring a lot of detritus behind that and could be where the brown dark oily stuff is generating from.

I take my dispersion plate off from time to time just for a look see and also to make sure i can infact get it off as I have read some users having difficulty in doing so if not removed for a while. Barely takes any time at all.


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Hi,

Cheers for response....

Puly Caff is what I'm using. Purchased from here http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0032-puly-caff.html

Shower screen and the metal thing behind that has been off and been cleaned by soaking in some of the puly caff solution. It all looks clean there, no oily coffee remains. It must be coming from somewhere though. :/


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Only thing I would suggest now is that you continue to use copious amounts of the powder and keep backflushing until it runs clean.

As you say,you havent done it as much as you should in the past so maybe there is just a build up that is persistent and just needs repeated treatment.

It must be coming from somewhere and isnt being replaced so it must diminish !

I do mine every 10 days or so with a half teaspoon of powder as a precaution. Always looks "dirty" to start with, but runs clear for me, but I have done that since owning the machine form new


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Yeah thats what im thinking but i gave in eventually last night as i was getting worried i was stressing things a little too much. Its a second hand machine so I can imagine there is a good chance it wasn't maybe maintained that well before.

I'll maybe give it a few back flushes every eve this week and see if it starts to makes a difference.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's probably built up in the solenoid. Just as well you're giving it a good flush now - sounds like some stubborn oils have built up.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

after giving this some thought,,, the build up isnt in the chrome down pipe that leads to the drip tray is it?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How old is your classic?

Where did you buy it from?

New/Second hand?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> New/Second hand?





Mistermoleymole said:


> Its a second hand machine


dont you read the thread before asking questions that have been answered ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a word with yourself...


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Yes It's second hand.... It's an old one, as I tried to get an original Italian one. If I remember right I think it could be a 2006. I'll check tomorrow.


----------

